# Snow storm fishing mosquito 4/8/16



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Have been gone all week for work and was itching to get out last night snow and all. Couldn't find anybody to brave the weather with me so I went solo. Pulled 12 and lost 5 in 2 hours. Fished 11-1 am. Black and gold f11 pulled all fish.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Not starting anything(not trying anyways) but I can't find anything for Mosquito being exempt from the statewide 6 fish limit. Am I just missing it on their page?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Since he fished 2 different days technically he's legally allowed to keep 2 limits. If he were to go out tonight he couldn't keep any until after midnight.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Fished 2 hrs and had two limits on board while solo??? He's more brave than me. I'd be ticketed FOR SURE as its possession limit too.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Not starting anything(not trying anyways) but I can't find anything for Mosquito being exempt from the statewide 6 fish limit. Am I just missing it on their page?


As long as I bring my first limit in to my vehicle and offload them by midnight I can go back out at midnight and catch another limit for today since I won't be going tonight. I've already cleared this with the odnr. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

You really ran in,unloaded your fish,went back out and limited again,all in 2 hrs? Kudos to you. That's a feat anywhere,let alone Mosquito! Good work!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Fished 2 hrs and had two limits on board while solo??? He's more brave than me. I'd be ticketed FOR SURE as its possession limit too.


Never had 2 limits on board. Thanks for assuming and once again thanks for your concern. I've been walleye fishing over 20 years so I'm sure I'm not stupid enough to pull something as stupid as that.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> You really ran in,unloaded your fish,went back out and limited again,all in 2 hrs? Kudos to you. That's a feat anywhere,let alone Mosquito! Good work!


It's actually very easy to catch walleye at mosquito. I had 3 on my first 7 cast last night. And yes I ran in and unloaded my fish and went back out. It takes about 4 minutes to get in and 4 minutes to get back out and 5 minutes to unload the fish so that's a total of 13 minutes so that leaves me an hour and 47 minutes to fish. Plenty of time to catch 12 eyes.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

That tops about any mosquito post I have ran across, obviously you have them figured out and are on top of your game. Way to go! I do have to ask.....do you ever go out fishing or you always go catching lol, just being a smart ass.Again congratulations on feat most of us only wish we could pull off.


----------



## bigbux (Jun 3, 2013)

I congratulate hunt doggie - the man has been not only catching but posting pics of limits of fish all spring. obviously an experienced die hard fisherman. if the man said he caught 2 legal limits and showed pics - im jealous he had the nads to go out in a snow storm when everyone else including me was complaining about the weather !!! hi fives to you hunt doggie - think we all would like to where your waders for a day !! nice catch


----------



## jeffjenkins1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Great job! Nice looking catch.

Jeff


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow! The guy is kind enough to post his report and he gets roasted for his double limit! It sucks, he shouldn't have to go back and unload, that's rediculous. He should be allowed to just keep fishing, it's the freakin middle of the night am pm switch. Jerez. Good job and you are a true diehard.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

What where you throwing? That's a hell of a good night! I would've went haha


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Spend 10 seconds reading the report and you'll find out quite easily


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Haha yeah I'm an idiot got way to distracted by the pictures


----------



## jcb (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice job. I've never been there anyone have an address to punch in the GPS to find the boat ramp?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

huntindoggie22 said:


> It's actually very easy to catch walleye at mosquito. I had 3 on my first 7 cast last night. And yes I ran in and unloaded my fish and went back out. It takes about 4 minutes to get in and 4 minutes to get back out and 5 minutes to unload the fish so that's a total of 13 minutes so that leaves me an hour and 47 minutes to fish. Plenty of time to catch 12 eyes.


I am glad you had 2 limit's,divided by midnight,i believe you.
I had that same question few years back,if I fish from 9pm to 3am,can I have two limits,and I had that explained,
one outing,one fishing trip one limit.i never found if that is true,i newer need that,just was wondering.
the problem is,when you get limit for second day,you load the boat and leave the state park ramp,
before you leave state park,ranger just come in the state park and is siting there for 20 minutes and he stop you, to check you out.you tell him you have,one limit before midnight,and one limit after midnight,he will wright you a ticket for to many fish,there is no way you can proof to him,you have one limit yesterday and one today.
the proof would be possible only if you have one limit before midnight,you put the fish in vehicle and you call ranger and report the limit,that way he can verify that.
if I was with you and I said to ranger,yes he had that limit before midnight,the ranger will not believe ,me,you or anybody,he will do his job,not what we say.
wach out you seting yourself for ticket,i believe you, I am find with that,but ranger will not.
I like your posts,i have no problem with you,i wish you best luck fishing.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

HappySnag said:


> I am glad you had 2 limit's,divided by midnight,i believe you.
> I had that same question few years back,if I fish from 9pm to 3am,can I have two limits,and I had that explained,
> one outing,one fishing trip one limit.i never found if that is true,i newer need that,just was wondering.
> the problem is,when you get limit for second day,you load the boat and leave the state park ramp,
> ...


This is why they check you at the ramp before you load the boat. I was actually checked once doing this exact thing. The officer was at the ramp when I pulled up in the boat. He checked my fish and I told the officer I have my other limit caught before midnight in my truck. He asked to see them also and then he told me to enjoy my night and left me alone.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

This is an awesome report Doggie. Congrats on a great night of fishing. 
I need to stop peeing sitting down and grow a pair and be more adventurous. Thanks for the great story and pictures... Keep them coming.

What size are those fish? They look pretty nice.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Go black and gold! One of my favs. sounds like a good time!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Fishinaddict said:


> Wow! The guy is kind enough to post his report and he gets roasted for his double limit! It sucks, he shouldn't have to go back and unload, that's rediculous. He should be allowed to just keep fishing, it's the freakin middle of the night am pm switch. Jerez. Good job and you are a true diehard.


Calm down, that was hardly a roast.. He can handle himself!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bluewalleye said:


> This is an awesome report Doggie. Congrats on a great night of fishing.
> I need to stop peeing sitting down and grow a pair and be more adventurous. Thanks for the great story and pictures... Keep them coming.
> 
> What size are those fish? They look pretty nice.


Smallest was 15 1/2. The rest were all over 17. Biggest was 24" 3lbs.


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Someone get this guy another beer!!!


HappySnag said:


> I am glad you had 2 limit's,divided by midnight,i believe you.
> I had that same question few years back,if I fish from 9pm to 3am,can I have two limits,and I had that explained,
> one outing,one fishing trip one limit.i never found if that is true,i newer need that,just was wondering.
> the problem is,when you get limit for second day,you load the boat and leave the state park ramp,
> ...


----------



## Showtime8 (May 22, 2010)

huntindoggie 22....good fishing last night. i couldnt believe when we pulled back into the ramp last night anyone else other than us was out there til i saw you at the ramp too. never thought in my wild dreams we would be catching eyes in an absolute blizzard. Shaun Blue starcraft superfisherman


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Showtime8 said:


> huntindoggie 22....good fishing last night. i couldnt believe when we pulled back into the ramp last night anyone else other than us was out there til i saw you at the ramp too. never thought in my wild dreams we would be catching eyes in an absolute blizzard. Shaun Blue starcraft superfisherman


I was surprised also. Fishing was great tho. Nice to meet you out there.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Showtime8 said:


> huntindoggie 22....good fishing last night. i couldnt believe when we pulled back into the ramp last night anyone else other than us was out there til i saw you at the ramp too. never thought in my wild dreams we would be catching eyes in an absolute blizzard. Shaun Blue starcraft superfisherman


Where is your report?  Sorry if you posted it somewhere else I didn't see it.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dang you have some stones to go out in that weather at night on skeeter...nice catch.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Interesting. Although I very rarely keep fish, except for a few walleye each spring, being a bass guy. I always thought "possession limit" was a possession limit. Regardless of when you caught them. Good to know, and nice work. That had to be fun fishing in that snow.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Possession is in your "Abode" not your truck. You better read the regs again somethings wrong here. You can take those fish home or camp and come back the next day but you can't keep them in your truck in a cooler till you leave. I find it hard to believe a Fish and Game officer saw that and made no action.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

huntindoggie22 said:


> It's actually very easy to catch walleye at mosquito. I had 3 on my first 7 cast last night. And yes I ran in and unloaded my fish and went back out. It takes about 4 minutes to get in and 4 minutes to get back out and 5 minutes to unload the fish so that's a total of 13 minutes so that leaves me an hour and 47 minutes to fish. Plenty of time to catch 12 eyes.


Wow! Is that the 88 ramp? I can't tell from all the snow!  Not to worry, I've never seen a ranger checking out there in the daytime! Middle if the night, blinding snowstorm, no chance!


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Good job dude! I don't care what anyone says you went out and got it done. Now if someone else goes out and gets ticketed for doing the same thing then sucks to be you..lol..absolutely the best post on a crappy weekend to fish!


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Have been gone all week for work and was itching to get out last night snow and all. Couldn't find anybody to brave the weather with me so I went solo. Pulled 12 and lost 5 in 2 hours. Fished 11-1 am. Black and gold f11 pulled all fish.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I appreciate all post from mosquito. Trying to learn the lake and the techniques. So any info is appreciated


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Never had 2 limits on board. Thanks for assuming and once again thanks for your concern. I've been walleye fishing over 20 years so I'm sure I'm not stupid enough to pull something as stupid as that.


Sorry Bud, but you guessed wrong. It is a daily catch or possession limit. So on the second day (after midnight) you had in your possession 6 walleye in excess of the limit when you climbed into your car or truck. "On board" has nothing to do with it. Here's the reg on it from the Ohio Administrative Code:

*1501:31-13-08 Fish daily bag limits: protected species.*

*(A) Throughout the state it shall be unlawful for any person to take or possess more than six saugeyes, six sauger, or six walleyes, singly or in the aggregate in any one day while on any stream, river or other body of water where fishing therein requires the licenses set forth in section 1533.32 of the Revised Code; excepting therefrom the "lake Erie sport fishing district" in accordance with rule 1501:31-13-14 of the Administrative Code and the eastern and western fishing units of the Ohio river in accordance with rule 1501:31-13-11 of the Administrative Code.*

So your catches were legal but your possession limit wasn't. I don't care so much about you but the misinformation could end up biting someone else. No pun intended.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

congrats on the fish what kind of areas are you targeting may i ask ? depth/ structure trolling or just cast over humps night eye fishing is kind of a newer thing for me just getting a taste of it in the last year


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

Well i guess it must depend on the warden and how the judge interpret the law a good friend had a similar catch and keep at lake erie islands fishing out of little turtle creek 4 guys caught a limit of eyes came in cleaned fish decided to spend night 2 guys sleep in van other 2 in car went out the next day caught limit was checked when they put the boat on the dock by warden they showed all the fish explained their circumstances and was told they were 24 fish over limit because they did not leave the parking lot they must go to hotel,campground,house etc. Judge said they would be perfectly legal if they could show a receipt of were the night was spent. Everything was confiscated boat,tow vehicle,equipment had to pay fines and he did receive all his belongings back after paying fines like i said not saying your wrong but he did have to pay very hefty fine (they could not prove the fish were from the day before so they were fined ALOT)


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

so here is the deal and what your missing the law states "*six walleyes, singly or in the aggregate in any one day while on any stream, river or other body of water where fishing" read it a couple times over 

"one day (while on any stream, river or other body of water) where fishing"*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Buick Riviera said:


> Sorry Bud, but you guessed wrong. It is a daily catch or possession limit. So on the second day (after midnight) you had in your possession 6 walleye in excess of the limit when you climbed into your car or truck. "On board" has nothing to do with it. Here's the reg on it from the Ohio Administrative Code:
> 
> *1501:31-13-08 Fish daily bag limits: protected species.*
> 
> ...



LOL,,,, Ya, Try that up the Lake,,, with STEELHEAD! By-By,,, Everything you OWN!
My 2 friends go to Pa and box 6, then they go to Conny for 4 more,,,,,,,, Some day,,,, 

*CONGRATS, on the AWESOME job, in CRAP weather!
YOU RULE *


----------



## bigbux (Jun 3, 2013)

he didn't have 2 limits "while on the water" as the rule states


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I'm not looking for an exact spot but are you still fishing spots where you catch them spawning or are they in different areas now?


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

This was brought up awhile back on the steelhead site - supposedly an ODNR answer

Q. If fishing from a boat overnight and I fish into the next day, can I take my fish from the first day and put them in a cooler in my vehicle go back out again after midnight and then leave later with another limit?

A. Yes, as long as your car is not located on the water, bank or shore. If your car is parked on the bank you would be in possession of more than a daily limit when you come back to your car with a 2nd daily limit resulting in a violation.

OAC 1501:31-13-08
Throughout the state it shall be unlawful for any person to take or possess more than six saugeyes, six sauger, or six walleyes, singly or in the aggregate in any one day while on any stream, river or other body of water where fishing therein requires the licenses set forth in section 1533.32 of the Revised Code; excepting therefrom the "lake Erie sport fishing district" in accordance with rule 1501:31-13-14 of the Administrative Code and the eastern and western fishing units of the Ohio river in accordance with rule 1501:31-13-11 of the Administrative Code.
In this case on the stream means parking lot, bank,and water.
Possession is a key factor here. As law enforcement really has no way of knowing that you stayed and limited before and/or after midnight. The best way to insure you only have a limit would be to take the fish home and return.

Just my 2 cents - it would be like having a bunch of empty beer cans in your back seat and trying to convince the police about an open container law if you in fact were taking them to recycling.


----------



## pscandy (Mar 26, 2016)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Have been gone all week for work and was itching to get out last night snow and all. Couldn't find anybody to brave the weather with me so I went solo. Pulled 12 and lost 5 in 2 hours. Fished 11-1 am. Black and gold f11 pulled all fish.
> View attachment 206569
> View attachment 206570
> View attachment 206571
> View attachment 206572


hey brother fishingman....you are awesome....i will go fishing like that..let me know,,,im just an old fisherdawg...no boat, all bank...great story and photos


----------

